# Happy Magic Lantern



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 2, 2017)

This one flowered for the first time in the summer of 2015.
It started three new fans, but only two grew on and the third one stalled.
Those two fans grew slowly but steadily, and one gave me a flower (alright quality and very short-lived) late winter this year.
It started its own pub shortly after.

The other fan made two flowers of exceptional quality about two months after the first bloom in the late spring. Quite long lasting this second time.
I've been waiting to see when it will make its own pub.

Just as I was watering today, I saw there were twins!! 

I'm dreaming of this one becoming a nice little clump in the next couple of years.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 2, 2017)

Good luck.


----------

